# Living in Australia?



## giorgk

Hello,
I'm from Greece and I've been offered a job in Adelaide. The gross salary is 67.000AU$. So, here it comes my major concern. Would my salary be enough to get by?  ? Note that my wife will not work in Australia, and also we have a baby few months old!

I've been searching the web for Cost of Living and I've found this: Cost of Living in Australia - Aussiemove.com
According to the link the weekly costs for a family in Perth are
Mortgage $448 
Other housing costs $136 
Healthcare $54 
Pet care $8 
Schooling $109 
Cars $125 
Food Shopping $250 
Drink & Eating Out $100 
Sport & Recreation $53 
Total $1,158

(I would remove the schooling, and add the traveling in this place, since we want to travel to europe once a year , which is about the same)

SO.. I would like to tell me how close to reality are these figures? Can I assume that the cost will be similar to Adelaide?

All in all, I would like to tell me what do you think?

Thank you very much


----------



## patricia23

Low living costs is one reason why Australia is in demand. Australian living don't need so much money and glamor.


----------



## vlife

I don't know about Perth, we lives in Sydney. I have a husband and a 3 years old son, I am not working.

My husband brings home $4k-$5k each month, not much spare for saving and luxury items like children toys etc.

Is $67K the company offered you before or after tax? it makes a whole lots of difference.


----------



## dexternicholson

Well, you can still save more if you find some housing/spending alternatives... I mean maybe you can find an apartment that is cheaper for a while and be thrifty for a few months. that is until you have saved money or have an increase in pay. but 60 k is not bad if you guys are not big spenders.


----------



## giorgk

Thank you for your replies, today I received a more formal info about the job, but not the final offer yet.

They said the following:
"Salary Range: $69,118 to $82,075 p.a. full-time 
Superannuation: Employer contribution of 17% of salary 
Employee contribution of 7% of salary 
Total Remuneration Package: $80,868 to $96,028 p.a." 

but again it is not clear to me how much will be the cash-in-hand per month.

I would appreciate any help

Thank you in advance


----------



## Wanderer

*giorgk,*
A few comments for you;
. First of all, [thankfully] Perth costs will be a bit higher than Adelaide.
. Your own contribution to superannuation is I'd expect voluntary and 17% by an employer is quite generous and if I was you, for starters I'd drop your own contribution until you were settled and had a good idea of how your budgeting goes.
. Working on your standard min. salary have a look at Australian Taxation Office Homepage and you'll get an idea of taxation rates, of the top of my head, somewhere in range of 15-20,000 p.a. tax to be paid so after tax monthly income may be $4000 - 4500
. Mortgage and other housing costs will really depend on your financial decision and if renting initially which I'd also think would be good for you to find out about different Adelaide residential areas and perhaps you might even look to move to Melbourne which has the largest population of Greeks outside of Greece and second or third perhaps to Athens.
But have a look at www.domain.com.au to get an idea of real estate costs and for rental purposes, I'd reckon you'd get something nice enough in range of $350-400/w or lets say $1500-2000/m.
Adelaide has very warm summers and so especially with a young baby, getting something with at kleast one room of the house air-conditioned would be a good idea.
Other major real estate costs when renting will be things like electricity/gas, phone and internet, $136 possibly quite generous. 
. For health care you'll be eligible for Medicare membership straight away and so find one of their shops [in most major shopping centres], fill in a form and you'll be issued with cards and then you can look at what additional cover you may want, Private Health Insurance Australia - iSelect a site that compares various funds.
Also take out the state Ambulance Fund membership as ambulance costs if ever needed can be quite high and membership is only about $100 p.a. 
. Car costs can vary but $125 is not too generous in that it probably covers only basic costs like registration, insurance and running costs, mainly fuel and no allowance for initial purchase - reasonable second hand cars available in $5000 - 10,000 range and have a look at sites like New & Used Cars ? Search New & Used Cars For Sale - CarPoint Australia , Trading Post- Online & Mobile Classifieds , Used Cars - New Cars - Search New & Used Cars For Sale - carsales.com.au and there're many more like that.
One area you may want to save on is that with a cheaper secondhand car, many people just insure to cover damage to another car for an accident - called third party property cover for about $150 p.a. as against full comprehensive cover which can be $500-1000+.
Really depends on how confident you are with your own driving and being alert and defensive when need be.
. Food/shopping of $250 is probably around the mark but there're always means to trim costs if wanting to, buying in bulk when there are specials is something I do for instance, and with Adelaide water taste a bit on brackish side, if you want bottled water, you can sign up with suppliers who have 20L containers and perhaps even filtered water dispensers at some shopping centres for you to refill.
You'll see Home Brand products in Supermarkets and it is usually as good and quite a bit cheaper than fancy packaged stuff and not sure if Aldi already have stores in SA but if so, they''ll be quite a bit cheaper.

For clothes, many stores often have sales selling end of season stock and a good time to get some bargains and then you can also get some quality pre-loved fancy gear at Community and Red Cross shops too, the money they make going to good causes.
Likewise in initially getting any household goods/furniture, do a google or look in main Adelaide newspaper for Auctions information and there are many places where there can be good cheap buys.

. Drink & Eating Out $100 
Sport & Recreation $53 
are both really discretionary and a favourite eating out place for Australians is the local pub, many having what they call Beer Gardens or an outside courtyard eating/drinking area as against the European style of being on the footpath though also a lot of that now too, but a good simple enough meal and a couple of drinks in a pub for two adults will not be too much over $50, though it is easy enough to chew up $100 at a restaurant.
Australians love a barbeque too and you'll find many beach and parkland areas can have free electric BBQs and so with some meat/salad and a Cask of wine, a DIY feed out can be quite cheap.
4L casks of wine from about $10-20 for reasonable quality.

Have a look at some threads in our travel section for other cheap deals.

Best wishes for settling in SA, The Adelaide Hills being a lovely area.


----------



## giorgk

Thank you wanderer for your detailed reply. 
These are really helpful info for anyone who might want to relocate to Australia.
Few weeks ago i got the final offer which goes like this:
$75,040 base + oncosts of 27.3% = package of $95,526.
It seems better than I expected, but which is the taxed amount, the base or the total package??


----------



## Wanderer

It depends on what on extra is and for instance the superannuation contribution will be taxed separately.

If you have a read of the personal taxation information on Australian Taxation Office Homepage that'll give you an idea of what you pay tax on and what you will not and what kind of things you can claim as deductions etc.

But usually, something that is shown as part of a package but not actually salary is classed as a benefit and the employer possibly pays fringe benefits taxation on it.


----------



## byron

giorgk said:


> Hello,
> I'm from Greece and I've been offered a job in Adelaide. The gross salary is 67.000AU$. So, here it comes my major concern. Would my salary be enough to get by?  ? Note that my wife will not work in Australia, and also we have a baby few months old!
> 
> I've been searching the web for Cost of Living and I've found this: Cost of Living in Australia - Aussiemove.com
> According to the link the weekly costs for a family in Perth are
> Mortgage $448
> Other housing costs $136
> Healthcare $54
> Pet care $8
> Schooling $109
> Cars $125
> Food Shopping $250
> Drink & Eating Out $100
> Sport & Recreation $53
> Total $1,158
> 
> (I would remove the schooling, and add the traveling in this place, since we want to travel to europe once a year , which is about the same)
> 
> SO.. I would like to tell me how close to reality are these figures? Can I assume that the cost will be similar to Adelaide?
> 
> All in all, I would like to tell me what do you think?
> 
> Thank you very much


you will get by as adelaide is much cheaper than sydney where I am. I think those costs are realistic, but there are hidden costs, like care reg, greenslip, getting your drivers licence. Some schools charge for trips(but if you turn them down they school normally tries to pay for you)

i think you can get by - I would try to reduce that mortgage or rental rate.

The worst thing you can do is commit to a high rental place and find yourself with no money to do anything each month- many people end up leaving because of this. Bit the bullet - get a crappy place - then you can go visiting and travelling much easier...


----------



## Antipodeans

They say Adelaide or smaller towns are fairly cheap (cheaper that Sydney or Melbourne, for example) but I would have personally struggled a little on that amount of money  Shoes and dresses you know


----------



## Antipodeans

Depends where you live. I think Sydney is really expensive!


----------



## JourneyD

akshadaks said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to move to Melbourne by this year end. Can you please help me understand what would be ideal income for decent living in Melbourne. Is $50K annual package is enough for small family, myself, wife and kid ?
> 
> My lifestyle is not very luxurious, please help.
> 
> Regards
> Akshay


With 50k, quality of life would not be high.


----------



## Engaus

I would certainly struggle on that wage. It's just myself and my partner in Melbourne. It's only me that works and I earn approx $50,000 before tax. You would really struggle in Melbourne on that wage in my opinion.


----------



## Daviho

Hi

We are a family of five dreaming about moving from the North Pole to Brisbane. 

If we are accepted into Australia we will bring about $400.000,- cash.

Thought of buying a house for about $350.000,- (not to central but "safe") and balance for car and miscellaneous.

We are slightly below average spenders.

So without any debt or rent how much would we need to enjoy an average lifestyle?


----------



## margie

need at least 65 k in the bigger cities


----------



## Daviho

*Cost of living - Brisbane*

Thanks

Would that be before or after tax?
Wife has family in Jimboomba and we gave been there on holiday so somewhere between there, Brisbane, Gold Coast area.
Any suggestions of areas that are ok at ok prices.


----------



## Engaus

Id be aiming for more than 65kLike I said above I earn approx $50,000 before tax. I don't pay for a mortgage or rent and my partner and I barely live off that wage.


----------



## Daviho

Hi
Thanks again.
Impressed with the quick replies.
Here in Norway we have about 95K a month before tax but after house loan is paid.
We will be left with about 400K after selling our house and paying off the loan.

I was thinking of maybe driving in the mines or something along those lines so the mrs can spend time at home


----------



## Engaus

95k in Norway and you are thinking of moving? 
It's not easy to get a job in the mines these days - even if you have a skill. Every man and his dog is trying to get in them, obviously for the money.

What is your occupation?


----------



## Daviho

I drive trucks and busses for several companies - I have ny own company where I hire myself out.
95K sounds like a lot - but.
Our 185m2 house in a cheepish suburb (one up from Jimboomba)?
700K 
New Peugeot 307sw in 2008 - average specs, small diesel engine? (Still have it)
55k
Road licence? 
600$
Petrol & milk?
Soon 3$
Toll roads - 120km to Oslo?
18$ EACH WAY
Bread
4$
Big Mac?
18$
Family of five at pizza place?
100$
Steakhouse? 
200$
Beer out?
15$
We pay almost 2k in taxes a year just because we own our house.
Then we pay for garbage removal, water, rates and taxes anothet 3k a year.
Just buying our house costs 20k in government fees (stamp duties?)

So we earn a lot but what the government doesn't screw us for in taxes, levies, duties, etc the shops do.

I would like to afford a bigger car but for example a new decent VW Caravelle costs around 120k. Cars are abuot twice the price here due to import duties/ luxury tax.

In our case it's not about getting more money between our fingers but rather less snow between our toes.
Our summers are 2% warmer than your winters, our last summer was on a Tuesday. (standard Norwegian joke) winter's from November til March with temperatures from +3 to -20 ( I've experienced -40, it's not as great ad it sounds)

I've lived half my life here and half in your cousin country South Africa. 
Miss SA but the crime literally kills.
So we would rather be poorer but warmer in Australia than surrounded in snow.

Also our experience is that people are like the climate.
Norwegians are cold and not good at including others - I'm a Norwegian but don't fit in.
We spent three weeks in Jimboomba by my sister-in-law (who immigrated from SA) and spent some time in Brisbane and Surfers Paradise (Which is like Durban where I grew up). You guys never left us alone. Even in the queue in the shops you guys spoke to us. The staff wad all over you and neighbours popped in to greet us foreigners. The only place that I was left alone was in the bathroom - and we loved it.
I have T-shirts with "I love my wife" printed on them and everywhere we went people stopped us to comment and take photos. 

We LOVED it.
So friendly and hospitable. 

Back home when I need help in a shop I usally call out "Whoever hasn't hidden by now must help me"

So life is more than $.
We want warm climate and warm people.


----------



## Engaus

No it isn't all about money but given what you have written above I would certainly say it's important to you to some degree. I see so many people on these forums that dream of coming to Australia because of the"better lifestyle" and "warmer weather" but then as soon as they get here they struggle to have the same standard of life as they did prior to moving and move back home. Unless you are going to have a better quality of life I don't see a point in moving.

The cost of every day items are generally relative to what you are being paid. To me you seem to be doing pretty well in Norway on that wage despite the costs that you are complaining about.We still have rates and taxes and road tolls, $600 rego for our cars and a stupid amount of money to pay in stamp duty....apart from one or two items on your list it all doesn't sound that different to here.


----------



## Aussiebound2015

Interesting thread. Has been really helpful! Thanks everyone.


----------



## heartbreakid

overall this cost of living problem makes me afraid of Oz


----------

